# Bad Menstrual-Type Pain When Peeing



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

Ulgh... My IBS symptoms have been all over the place lately.When I pee, I get a really strong, throbbing ache in my lower pelvis. I'm not sure if it's my bladder, my uterus or my bowels, but it's similar to menstrual cramping. I don't think it's a UTI (I'm not peeing frequently or experiencing burning) so I suspect it could relate to my IBS.The last time I had this pain when I peed, I was pregnant. But there's no way I'm pregnant right now (I haven't had sex in months.)Are these bowel contractions? I don't have any unusual vaginal discharge or anything.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I suffer so much pain in my pelvis to,it is caused by my severe ibs.So could be what is the cause of yours.But if you are worrying about it,maybe you could do a urine sample and get it checked,just for your peace of mind.


----------

